# What is 'secure download enabled'?



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2017)

I have Samsung galaxy S3 (shv-e210s) android 4.3 device. I wanted to upgrade my device to kitkat So I looked sammobile. I saw kitkat rom available for my device. Then I download it and flashed it to my device through odin. But odin not passed successfully and my device bricked. After I go to download mode I saw new blue row 'secure download enabled'. Then I reconnect my device to pc but my pc not detect my device. So I can't flash anything through odin now... [emoji24][emoji24]

I want to know what is 'secure download enabled' massage in download mode and why I can't flash kitkat rom to my device? 

My current android version details and downloaded android version details attached to this post.

(Sorry for my bad English [emoji12])
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashwinrg (Aug 19, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I have Samsung galaxy S3 (shv-e210s) android 4.3 device. I wanted to upgrade my device to kitkat So I looked sammobile. I saw kitkat rom available for my device. Then I download it and flashed it to my device through odin. But odin not passed successfully and my device bricked. After I go to download mode I saw new blue row 'secure download enabled'. Then I reconnect my device to pc but my pc not detect my device. So I can't flash anything through odin now... [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> I want to know what is 'secure download enabled' massage in download mode and why I can't flash kitkat rom to my device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This error message shows when you flash your android several times. Odin stops recognize your android in download mode and prevents firmware flash.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2017)

Ashwinrg said:


> This error message shows when you flash your android several times. Odin stops recognize your android in download mode and prevents firmware flash.

Click to collapse



How I resolve this problem?

Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2017)

@-Hope- @Droidriven [emoji4]

Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> How I resolve this problem?
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G_k8NRkDSfQ


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G_k8NRkDSfQ
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I try this. I followed this instructions and open command prompt. Then I typed 'adb-windows reboot bootloader'. My device rebooted normally. Nothing got any other menus like download mode or recovery mode... then I typed 'fastboot-windows oem unlock' the command prompt show following massage (screenshot attached to this post) So I think this way not working for my phone...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I try this. I followed this instructions and open command prompt. Then I typed 'adb-windows reboot bootloader'. My device rebooted normally. Nothing got any other menus like download mode or recovery mode... then I typed 'fastboot-windows oem unlock' the command prompt show following massage (screenshot attached to this post) So I think this way not working for my phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you watched the video. When he typed "reboot bootloader", his device rebooted normally into system, he waited for it to completely boot, then he powered down the phone and then used the button method to boot to download mode. Then he could successfully flash using Odin.

Watch the video again, pay very close attention and do each thing that he does when he does it. Don't do anything that is NOT in the video such as what you did with the other fastboot commands, Samsung doesn't have fastboot so there was no reason to run the fastboot oem unlock command, it doesn't work on Samsung devices. He didn't use those commands so why did you?

There is no point in me trying to help you if you don't follow every detail of what I give you.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If you watched the video. When he typed "reboot bootloader", his device rebooted normally into system, he waited for it to completely boot, then he powered down the phone and then used the button method to boot to download mode. Then he could successfully flash using Odin.
> 
> Watch the video again, pay very close attention and do each thing that he does when he does it. Don't do anything that is NOT in the video such as what you did with the other fastboot commands, Samsung doesn't have fastboot so there was no reason to run the fastboot oem unlock command, it doesn't work on Samsung devices. He didn't use those commands so why did you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh... I don't know fastboot not for samsung devices.... I followed description above this video.. I'm very sorry... I will try this.... thank you for your information... !!!!

Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Ohh... I don't know fastboot not for samsung devices.... I followed description above this video.. I'm very sorry... I will try this.... thank you for your information... !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I read the linked intructions. Whoever wrote those instructions doesn't know that fastboot doesn't work on Samsung. I have no idea why they would even write that.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## A Christian Guy (Dec 28, 2017)

Don't work on s8 plus


----------



## MR-CLONER (Jun 13, 2018)

*FAKE*

mira bien el video en ningun momento logra desabilitar la seguridad solo se puede con BOX medusa


----------



## pawelnrg (Jan 3, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G_k8NRkDSfQ
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I write to You because i see You experienced forum member. Is not clear answer on that forum what to do.  I have and solve similar problem:  
S7 herolte phone screen i have blue " Secure Download : Enable " and " RP SWREV: B:6 K:4 S:5 . And heimdall give "permission denied" message when i try load TWRP. With Patched Odin it write TWRP it to phone without problem. Than TWRP "whipe all"...  do sideload by heimdall and instal new system Thanks!  picture https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=81418691&postcount=29


----------

